

We really do love Mozilla Persona. And that's why we're sticking with it. - 500and4
http://blog.zonino.co.uk/we-really-do-love-mozilla-persona-and-thats-why-were-sticking-with-it/

======
davodesign84
So they are going to still provide the servers but not support the
development? That's an odd choice..

